# Quick Substitute for Proactiv's Renewing Cleanser?



## Gabrielle (Nov 16, 2005)

I've been using Proactiv for a few years now. I just need a quick substitute for their Renewing Cleanser (the face wash) for a few days just until a new order comes in the mail.

They've been crappy lately. My orders have been coming late. I use to get  a new one when I still had more of my old one left now I run out of the one I currently have and have to wait a long time for another one to come... I think I'm going to complain about it because it's happened more than once.


----------



## succubus (Nov 16, 2005)

I use PanOxyl when I need a quick fix in between orders. It doesn't have the scrubby things in it like Proactiv, but it does have benzoyl peroxide and it works pretty good.


----------



## Gabrielle (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks. I just bought some stuff that has the little exfoliators and salacyclic acid in it.


----------

